# Megasquirt to Dual Weber DCOE 45 Carbs



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have decided to remove my MS-2 and go old-school with a set of Weber DCOE 45's.

I ordered my carb kit from Bahn Brenner. I got the weber fuel pump as well. This will be a learning experience since this will be my first attempt at carbs.
I plan on picking up a MSD 6AL-2 (programmable 6530). I'm not sure what fpr I'm going to get. the car currently has all an lines for fuel delivery, and I would like to keep it that way. 

Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:

Engine:

Block:

ABA block fitted with 83.5mm 11:1 cr wiesco pistons
all APR hardware

Head:

stock rebuilt 1.8L 16v with mild cams (unknown)

Trans:

Stage 2 southbend clutch with lightened flywheel
Peloquin Diff


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

You need a low pressure fpr. I use the Holley 12-804 but any LOW pressure fpr will do since you should be running at 3.5psi. 
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MI5tjogrTh1gIVB7XACh1N5gmJEAQYASABEgIvgfD_BwE


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info




nicknuckles666 said:


> You need a low pressure fpr. I use the Holley 12-804 but any LOW pressure fpr will do since you should be running at 3.5psi.
> https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MI5tjogrTh1gIVB7XACh1N5gmJEAQYASABEgIvgfD_BwE


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

[/URL]20170730_071326 by Nate Via, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

[/URL]20170730_071317 by Nate Via, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

[/URL]20170730_123743 by Nate Via, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> Thanks for the info


Anytime. There are better out there that have filters in them. I forget the brand name tho. Also, I can’t see the pics below


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

What do you have to do to actually post pics on here? I have tried imageshack, photobucket, and now flikr. Nothing works anymore:banghead:


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Obviously I can see the pictures, but can anyone else? I changed my settings on flikr. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> What do you have to do to actually post pics on here? I have tried imageshack, photobucket, and now flikr. Nothing works anymore:banghead:


I use Tapatalk on my phone and just attach pics from my photo gallery. I rarely use the pc for vortex unless I’m cleaning up posts.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nope, nothing. Would have made sense to leave the ms and do ignition with it as its more flexible than the msd.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Pics









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> I use Tapatalk on my phone and just attach pics from my photo gallery. I rarely use the pc for vortex unless I’m cleaning up posts.


That is damn clean engine bay! Looks good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> That is damn clean engine bay! Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I like yours too but why are you changing it up?? You know you’re opening a can of worms right? Haha


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> Thank you. I like yours too but why are you changing it up?? You know you’re opening a can of worms right? Haha


Yes I do know that, but to me megasquirt is already a can of worms that I just don't get along with. Also, I really just want it to be a little more period correct. I'm just not digging the set up and it's time for a change. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> Yes I do know that, but to me megasquirt is already a can of worms that I just don't get along with. Also, I really just want it to be a little more period correct. I'm just not digging the set up and it's time for a change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Understood. Check out posts from prom king and Doug Kehl on here. They are who I learned about carbs from the most and have some awesome 16v’s on carbs. Also, jewfropaul I think his name is.
But Doug Kehl’s I have personally been in and it is an absolute beast. He has his on mega jolt which I believe is a simple trigger wheel set up. 
I’d like to put my 8v on a trigger wheel eventually since timing and setting fuel mixtures are some of the larger feats of the build.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> Understood. Check out posts from prom king and Doug Kehl on here. They are who I learned about carbs from the most and have some awesome 16v’s on carbs. Also, jewfropaul I think his name is.
> But Doug Kehl’s I have personally been in and it is an absolute beast. He has his on mega jolt which I believe is a simple trigger wheel set up.
> I’d like to put my 8v on a trigger wheel eventually since timing and setting fuel mixtures are some of the larger feats of the build.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to have to look into them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

nicknuckles666 said:


> Anytime. There are better out there that have filters in them. I forget the brand name tho. Also, I can’t see the pics below


Nick, it's Malpassi  

Here's what one version of the Malpassi Filter King pressure regulator/filter set up looks like.









In this picture you can see it on the far side of the engine bay next to the washer fluid bottle.
IMG_8271 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

dougkehl said:


> Nick, it's Malpassi
> 
> Here's what one version of the Malpassi Filter King pressure regulator/filter set up looks like.
> 
> ...


The man


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

What distributor are you running?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> What distributor are you running?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No distributor on his. Since he is running mega jolt with the trigger wheel, he’s running a ford coil pack. He can give you more detailed info. I believe he made his plug wires himself. 

Check out tech53 for products. They have a whole kit if you don’t want to source parts separately.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, details please! This does seem like the way to go. I'm just not sure exactly where to begin with this route. I've definitely have some research to do. 

Thanks again for the info  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

filthy-1 said:


> Yes, details please! This does seem like the way to go. I'm just not sure exactly where to begin with this route. I've definitely have some research to do.
> 
> Thanks again for the info
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, Nick is correct. I'm running a Ford coil pack and the tech-53 unit is a good way to go. Fred developed the trigger wheel/bracket he now sells based on what I needed; I've had no issues with it!

But here are full details. 

-Mega-Jolt crank triggered iginition
-Tech-53 36-1 trigger wheel
-Tech-53 VR sensor bracket
-Ford EDIS 4 ignition components like the coil pack, control module, VR sensor and harness. Note there are two coil packs you can use, the early style and late style. Both work the same, they just use different spark plug wire ends.
-Custom spark plug wires I made, but I believe you can buy them pre-made for the 16v. I just don't remember where lol. 

Now before you jump the gun and go buy a Mega-Jolt stand-alone ignition control unit, see if you can use your Megasquirt to run spark only. Megasquirt is highly compatible with all the Ford EDIS components above. Also, because you wont have a plenum with a single throttle body before it where vacuum can build and be measured you'll either need to get a TPS for Weber carbs or drill and tap each runner on the manifold for a vacuum source for the MAP sensor in the Mega-Jolt or your Megasquirt to generate a load value.

Like this
IMG_20150326_191616_275 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

There are a few other options for ignition, but to me having full control of the ignition advance curve is paramount and it's worth going the extra mile to have that ability to put it where you need it.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I appreciate all of the info and knowledge given so far. I feel like I should send you guys a Christmas card this year! As of right now, I am somewhat overwhelmed with options, and feel as though with my limited knowledge and experience, I need something simple. I am 100% frustrated with Megasquirt and as of now have no desire to proceed with anything that involves Megasquirt. I think that I need to start out simple and progress from there. I'm not looking to have rocket science accuracy at the moment. I know down the road I'll want to upgrade, but for now simplex over complex is what I want. If there is any insight that you may provide based off of the ramblings of desperation to see this car run again, I will be ever indebted to you.

Thanks again for the help and info so far 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If ms was frustrating, carbs may not be very fun


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ms is frustrating due to not having anyone that could actually help me with it. I'm more comfortable dealing with mechanical settings. A tuner shop had my car for 5 months and couldn't get it right. I'll take my chances with carbs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yikes, should have gotten a hold of me, I'm not far away.

Having tuned side drafts before, it takes some dedication.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean I think Webers are a piece of cake, but certainly take some dedication to learn because each carb has a number of factors that will effect how they run, not to mention 90% of people here will tell you the same jet set up and half the time it's not right.. Or lets put it this way, it's not that it's wrong, it's that it's not as refined of a jet set up as you could be running. Not to mention if anything is a little wonky it can certainly make tuning a pain in the rear. But as I've found as long as the engine is good and strong and there are no vacuum leaks (not that you can have many with Webers) you'll be fine. 

I know you don't want to pursue using Megasquirt to control spark, but I'd consider holding onto it so you have it when you're ready for better spark control. Also, what the the state of the OEM ignition system? Is any of it left? This could make choosing how you want to get spark easier or harder. If it's been removed, then you may want to seriously consider keeping the Megasquirt for spark. Paul knows his stuff better than anyone I've seen on these forums and in general when it comes to Megasquirt so if you keep this for spark control, he will certainly get you going with that in no time in terms of what to do. I know very little about Megasquirt and couldn't even begin to tell you were to go with it. I can tell you about all the other ways to get you spark though.


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Interested to see which direction you go. I was going to run megasquirt on my aba with R1 carbs. I never saw the project through though.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yikes, should have gotten a hold of me, I'm not far away.
> 
> Having tuned side drafts before, it takes some dedication.


I mean no disrespect by this, but I believe that you were involved with the car to an extent. It was your busy schedule that prevented you from getting it proper. It was at aptuning for 5 months and I decided that I was just going to bring it home.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

dougkehl said:


> I mean I think Webers are a piece of cake, but certainly take some dedication to learn because each carb has a number of factors that will effect how they run, not to mention 90% of people here will tell you the same jet set up and half the time it's not right.. Or lets put it this way, it's not that it's wrong, it's that it's not as refined of a jet set up as you could be running. Not to mention if anything is a little wonky it can certainly make tuning a pain in the rear. But as I've found as long as the engine is good and strong and there are no vacuum leaks (not that you can have many with Webers) you'll be fine.
> 
> I know you don't want to pursue using Megasquirt to control spark, but I'd consider holding onto it so you have it when you're ready for better spark control. Also, what the the state of the OEM ignition system? Is any of it left? This could make choosing how you want to get spark easier or harder. If it's been removed, then you may want to seriously consider keeping the Megasquirt for spark. Paul knows his stuff better than anyone I've seen on these forums and in general when it comes to Megasquirt so if you keep this for spark control, he will certainly get you going with that in no time in terms of what to do. I know very little about Megasquirt and couldn't even begin to tell you were to go with it. I can tell you about all the other ways to get you spark though.


I'm not completely sold on any direction as of now. The only thing I know is that it's getting weber carbs. As for spark I'm still undecided. I have not ripped into the ignition yet, but my assumption is that all of the stock ignition is gone. That was why I was leaning towards the msd 6al-2 programmable. It might not be an all out precision set-up, but easy for me to get set-up decent enough to get miles on the car, and learn some things in the process. 

I'm just going to keep researching for now and weigh all options.

Again thank you all that have posted in attempts to help me out here. I really do appreciate all of your experience and knowledge. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

filthy-1 said:


> I mean no disrespect by this, but I believe that you were involved with the car to an extent. It was your busy schedule that prevented you from getting it proper. It was at aptuning for 5 months and I decided that I was just going to bring it home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


None taken and agreed I am busy and for good reasons! Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> None taken and agreed I am busy and for good reasons! Let me know if you need anything.


Will do. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Paul,

Doug had inquired about utilizing the Megasquirt to only control spark. Is that possible? If it is, how would I go about isolating the rest of the system to accommodate that? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes, absolutely. I don't remember offhand your setup details but if its working now it still will w the carbs. Just remove the fuel inj outputs and put the carbs on. You will probably need to tweak the timing table for low/no vacuum. You can use the ms for logging temp, wideband, etc to tune the carbs as well. I have done that for a few local v8 guys... but then they can see where the carbs have limits. Double edged sword for sure!


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that it is actually working properly. I had the car running ok. It was lean at cruise (really lean). Afr fluctuated at idle, but was decent at 13.5:1 - 15.7:1. The car sat for a week or two. I started it up and it ran like crap. I shut it down and it wouldn't even start again. When I plugged in to ms2 with tunerstudio it took a few attempts to get it to recognize that it was connected. 

So, my question is, can the ms2 be bench tested, and if it is possible to do so, if I pulled the ecu would you be able to check it out to confirm that it's correct? I could ship it to you, or just drop it off. 

I don't want to waist time effort and money on something that is not right. 

As for the set up? Obviously ms2, 1.8t intake manifold welded to a 16v flange with a Ford mustang throttle body and Bosch 35lb injectors in a billet 1.8t fuel rail from integrated engineering. There is a sensor that is on the manifold just behind the throttle body. I assume that it is just a temp sensor, and a coolant temp sensor. There is no crank trigger. It is using the stock distributor for timing. There is a innovative motorsports lc-1 wideband system, which the original owner said was narrow band. So, is it? Not sure?

That is all that I can tell you about it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

It's Christmas time!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah absolutely no problem bench testing it. Just lmk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I pulled the ecu out and opened it up. It's actually a ms1 v3.0 with a ms2 daughter board. From what I can tell. Copyright 2005. I removed everything from the fuel end of things. Injector leads, tps leads, and whatever sensor that was in the intake. I did find about 5 wires in the loom that had been cut without being capped off. The only wires that are still connected are to the coolant sensor, and ignition. There really wasn't much connected to begin with. Also all of the grounds are still connected. Is there anything else that I should do with the ecu before I install the carbs?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nope sounds about right. You really only need rpm/map or rpm/tps for ignition. For the map just use the t off the brake booster it will be good enough. Way better than a locked dizzy for sure. 

That lc1 is a wideband btw, could help w tuning.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

dougkehl said:


> Yes, Nick is correct. I'm running a Ford coil pack and the tech-53 unit is a good way to go. Fred developed the trigger wheel/bracket he now sells based on what I needed; I've had no issues with it!
> 
> But here are full details.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Your vacuum set up, is that also tapped for the brake booster? It's hard to see in the picture, but appears as though there is also a port on one end for the brake booster.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

filthy-1 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Your vacuum set up, is that also tapped for the brake booster? It's hard to see in the picture, but appears as though there is also a port on one end for the brake booster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes! Well, the manifold is tapped for a brake booster.. But that was done way before I went to this set up and manual brakes, so I plugged it. But that vacuum manifold that all 4 hoses run into has a port on each end so you could have one go to the ECU for the map signal and the other go to the booster for your power brakes.

I got that from McMaster Carr and they offer a ton of different hole quantities and spacing.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks again for the info. 

One more question, would you suggest polishing the manifold? 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

filthy-1 said:


> Thanks again for the info.
> 
> One more question, would you suggest polishing the manifold?
> 
> ...


The inside or the outside? If the outside is what you're wondering about, sure, it looks nice. If it's the inside you're wondering about, yes. I'd remove the flashing marks from the casting process and then smooth the bore with nothing higher than 320 grit. You still want there to be some texture in the manifold because it takes a lot more effort to atomize the fuel into the air with a carburetor compared to EFI. So if you leave the intake runners sanded around 240 to 320 grit finish you should be good because it will smooth the bore far more than just considerably and will flow much nicer, but will leave enough texture to aid in fuel atomization. I also recommend port matching the manifold to the head the best you can.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> You need a low pressure fpr. I use the Holley 12-804 but any LOW pressure fpr will do since you should be running at 3.5psi.
> https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MI5tjogrTh1gIVB7XACh1N5gmJEAQYASABEgIvgfD_BwE


I ordered this regulator. It just got here. I'm looking at it and realized that there is no return. Is this not the correct regulator? If not, what do I do with my return line?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> I ordered this regulator. It just got here. I'm looking at it and realized that there is no return. Is this not the correct regulator? If not, what do I do with my return line?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No need for a return with Weber’s. 
Just cap the return nipple on your tank!


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> No need for a return with Weber’s.
> Just cap the return nipple on your tank!


Nice! Thanks for the quick response! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

My abf serpentine setup came today. I'm getting closer to having everything I need.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

Subscribed! :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did anyone else have issues with fitting the manifold to their head? I can't first bolts in 4 of the holes. I got studs and there was not enough machined off of the manifold to fit a nut on the stud. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

So, a little die grinder action and the manifold fits. Now I'm attempting to install the red line deluxe linkage kit, and it seems as though everything in this process is going to fight me every step of the way. The kit is missing one of the throttle arms. I think I'm going to give up for the day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

filthy-1 said:


> So, a little die grinder action and the manifold fits. Now I'm attempting to install the red line deluxe linkage kit, and it seems as though everything in this process is going to fight me every step of the way. The kit is missing one of the throttle arms. I think I'm going to give up for the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The manifold thing happens to everyone. It's just how redline makes them.. There are other manifolds out there that just fit, but for what it takes to make the redline one fit it's not entirely worth it to pay for one of the others. As for the linkage kit, I had the same thing happen and so did nick (the other guy who has been commenting on this). It seems it's just the way it is. You can get the one you need from Pierce Manifolds or carburetion.com. I know it's a little frustrating because you paid good money for both the manifold and the linkage, but you're not the only one!


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

dougkehl said:


> The manifold thing happens to everyone. It's just how redline makes them.. There are other manifolds out there that just fit, but for what it takes to make the redline one fit it's not entirely worth it to pay for one of the others. As for the linkage kit, I had the same thing happen and so did nick (the other guy who has been commenting on this). It seems it's just the way it is. You can get the one you need from Pierce Manifolds or carburetion.com. I know it's a little frustrating because you paid good money for both the manifold and the linkage, but you're not the only one!


I had to remove the web connector between runners 2 & 3 to make my top mount linkage work. Remember, mine is counterflow so everything is reversed. It seems like everyone makes theirs work differently. I don’t think I’ve seen the same throttle setup twice haha. Do what works best for you.

Side note... I’ve pulled the trigger on going distributorless. Seems pretty simple. We shall see if that remains the case when I have all the parts in front of me.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> I had to remove the web connector between runners 2 & 3 to make my top mount linkage work. Remember, mine is counterflow so everything is reversed. It seems like everyone makes theirs work differently. I don’t think I’ve seen the same throttle setup twice haha. Do what works best for you.
> 
> Side note... I’ve pulled the trigger on going distributorless. Seems pretty simple. We shall see if that remains the case when I have all the parts in front of me.


Post some pictures of progress, and good luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

dougkehl said:


> The manifold thing happens to everyone. It's just how redline makes them.. There are other manifolds out there that just fit, but for what it takes to make the redline one fit it's not entirely worth it to pay for one of the others. As for the linkage kit, I had the same thing happen and so did nick (the other guy who has been commenting on this). It seems it's just the way it is. You can get the one you need from Pierce Manifolds or carburetion.com. I know it's a little frustrating because you paid good money for both the manifold and the linkage, but you're not the only one!


It is frustrating, but if it were easy it wouldn't be as much fun. However, it would be nice if one time things just went well.

Such is life 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

filthy-1 said:


> It is frustrating, but if it were easy it wouldn't be as much fun. However, it would be nice if one time things just went well.
> 
> Such is life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


True words. If you'd like I can take a peek at my carbs and find the lever you need.. I forget which on it is and there are a few that are the same looking, but aren't actually the same.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Doug What radiator are you using?


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

dougkehl said:


> True words. If you'd like I can take a peek at my carbs and find the lever you need.. I forget which on it is and there are a few that are the same looking, but aren't actually the same.


That would be great if you can do that.

Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have not had the time to do anything with the car lately. New job, kid, wife, and holidays have a higher priority. Hopefully I can find some time in the near future. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> I have not had the time to do anything with the car lately. New job, kid, wife, and holidays have a higher priority. Hopefully I can find some time in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Been waiting for an update but I hear you. Same over here. Plus winter short days don’t help anything. 
Been focused on exhaust for my lady’s cabby and for my gli. I’ll get to the Jetta by spring. 
Hope you have a merry Christmas/holiday and a happy new year.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> Been waiting for an update but I hear you. Same over here. Plus winter short days don’t help anything.
> Been focused on exhaust for my lady’s cabby and for my gli. I’ll get to the Jetta by spring.
> Hope you have a merry Christmas/holiday and a happy new year.


Thank you sir. Hopefully you and your family have a merry Christmas as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, still no progress. I ended up taking a job in ****sburgh. I'm moving the family out soon. A lot of no time. Bitter sweet deal. Hopefully when I find a place to park the car I'll finally get to do something with it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> Well, still no progress. I ended up taking a job in ****sburgh. I'm moving the family out soon. A lot of no time. Bitter sweet deal. Hopefully when I find a place to park the car I'll finally get to do something with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I, on the other hand, am just about 100% on the megajolt project. I still need to make my harness and get my crank pulley machines for the trigger wheel. Other wise I have everything minus the above and plug wires. Hoping for early June/ late April.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> I, on the other hand, am just about 100% on the megajolt project. I still need to make my harness and get my crank pulley machines for the trigger wheel. Other wise I have everything minus the above and plug wires. Hoping for early June/ late April.


Awesome, great news! At least someone is making some progress. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> Awesome, great news! At least someone is making some progress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I always seem to throw wrenches in my gears. Picked up a pirelli coupe shell to build up. Hopefully I’ll have it running by end of April.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nicknuckles666 said:


> I always seem to throw wrenches in my gears. Picked up a pirelli coupe shell to build up. Hopefully I’ll have it running by end of April.


Damn buddy, you apparently have too much time! Maybe I'll drip mine off for you to resurrect! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> Damn buddy, you apparently have too much time! Maybe I'll drip mine off for you to resurrect!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha, time is most limited. I try to be as efficient as possible. I have time during the week to plan my weekend attack’s. Seems to be working ok.


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just hoping to find a decent scene out here in Pittsburgh. Potholes are atrocious out here though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

filthy-1 said:


> I'm just hoping to find a decent scene out here in Pittsburgh. Potholes are atrocious out here though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Let us know if you head east!!


----------



## filthy-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Will do. After all of the advice and support that I got from you guys, we definitely need to get together and cruise around. Never met you guys in person, but you have been good to me, and for that, good time will be had.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

